# whats your opinion on the show



## passat35i (Jul 30, 2005)

i think the show was very weak and $20 was alittle to much


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*

i was happy with the turn out, a lot of people showed up. i do agree with the price though. it cost me $14 to get into the NY International Auto show but it was $20 to get into Show and Go. i thought that was a little ridiculous.


----------



## passat35i (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*

just in my car there was $80 is not like there was rides to get on


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the kid at the front gate was an idiot
"i want to show"
"do you want to be judged broskie"
"no"
"oh its only 25 then bro"
"i get to park on the show field next to the show cars?"
"sure do bro"

exhibition is not the ****ing show field.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (veedub-less)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub-less* »_i was happy with the turn out, a lot of people showed up. i do agree with the price though. it cost me $14 to get into the NY International Auto show but it was $20 to get into Show and Go. i thought that was a little ridiculous.

and the international auto show wasnt all the same car and rims


----------



## thedevilsequal (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (ohsnappe2)*

show n go has been going down hill for the past 3 years or so. **** gets worse every year I think this year was my last. Stayed for all of 3-4 hours. No parts, just people hawking their **** from wrecked cars wanting way to much for it. How does a R pedal go for 50$ at a show when u can just wait for ecs to have them back in stock for 18$? i don't want one just saying. And most of cars are all the same but still have a few unique ones around. When the highlight of a VW/Audi show is a porsche panamera (did i spell it right) then it's time to stop. I think next year a few of the greats (travy and such) get to decide weather you allowed to be entered into the show to be judged or not.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat35i* »_i think the show was very weak and $20 was alittle to much 

X2


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I think $10.00 would be better , but $20.00 was crazy !


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

$20 is WEAK for unjudged parking, for real, wtf!


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (my2000APB)*

how much was it last year? i don't remember it being $20


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (thedevilsequal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedevilsequal* »_show n go has been going down hill for the past 3 years or so. **** gets worse every year . 

Try the last 10 years......


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (goosler)*

Not a fan of the show and go anymore. Price is just too ridiculos. Its the same price as if i was going to waterfest. i spent 40 dollars to walk around the same small lot for two hours http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and didn't find anything i needed.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (Beersix)*

Would be nice to have the cars judged by people who know what they are looking at as well. I dont even know how many times I got the "wtf are you talking about" face from my judge. He was pretty clueless. 
I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.


----------



## SIXXMAN (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*

Man, u guys should"ve went to the vw show in long island,







it was good, a 1st time for dealership to have a show, and we had a big turnout,







despite it being the same day as show and go, we had a lot of people swing by and there were cool cars there too. Best of all, it was free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Show and go is pretty much the same cars, and no vendors. Ur def right on not gtting what u want. Last spring i went to show and go, and couldnt find any parts for my jetta at the time.










_Modified by SIXXMAN at 3:51 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (ohsnappe2)*

agreeed all the same cars with all the same rims, kinda gets played out, not much origanality there, pretty boring. it was my first time to show and go and not upset ive missed it every other year http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (corradovrsick)*

Im glad I didnt go, doesnt look like I missed anything


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the only reason i go to these jersey shows anymore is because the cruise down with 10 + cars is more fun then the show


----------



## otto bahn (May 3, 2005)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.









this.
I've been around the vw scene in the tristate area for almost 20 years...... 
About 10 years ago, I don't recall if it was issues within the Central Jersey club, or issues with the promoters/track, or if it was just the progression of things with so many more water cooled cars attending the show...the german squad started judging the show. 
and it's all been down hill from there...
Not to mention that the O.G. members of the germansquad who were actually decent guys either left the club due to drama or were asked to leave over the years....
the last few years has seen the return of the Central Jersey judges at least for the aircooled cars..... (If you think the Squad is clueless about watercooled cars, they are brain dead when it comes to aircooled)
In walking around this show I overheard constant foul mouthed people yelling at each other, I saw people smoking weed, obnoxious music blaring from cars all day, as well as the dj booth, public drinking & intoxication, a fight, and other crap.....
*this is supposed to be a family environment*
This show needs to be Un-Ghetto-fied if it's ever going to see it's original glory....


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (otto bahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otto bahn* »_
this.
I've been around the vw scene in the tristate area for almost 20 years...... 
About 10 years ago, I don't recall if it was issues within the Central Jersey club, or issues with the promoters/track, or if it was just the progression of things with so many more water cooled cars attending the show...the german squad started judging the show. 
and it's all been down hill from there...
Not to mention that the O.G. members of the germansquad who were actually decent guys either left the club due to drama or were asked to leave over the years....
the last few years has seen the return of the Central Jersey judges at least for the aircooled cars..... (If you think the Squad is clueless about watercooled cars, they are brain dead when it comes to aircooled)
In walking around this show I overheard constant foul mouthed people yelling at each other, I saw people smoking weed, obnoxious music blaring from cars all day, as well as the dj booth, public drinking & intoxication, a fight, and other crap.....
*this is supposed to be a family environment*
This show needs to be Un-Ghetto-fied if it's ever going to see it's original glory....











Amen to that. I can deal with the dj booth but the blaring of music from the cars as you looked was a little annoying. I dont even bring my children to these events anymore just b/c of the reasons you described. To think the track would allow these people to drink, without getting carded nonetheless, and then go drive home, race, etc. Its absurd. I only go these days myself b/c I enjoy the love of these cars.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_Would be nice to have the cars judged by people who know what they are looking at as well. I dont even know how many times I got the "wtf are you talking about" face from my judge. He was pretty clueless. 
I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.









This is why cult classic is awesome


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (VW_RAT_VW)*

$30 to show and win a $5 trophy is always a bit ridiculous... I feel that loud music should be banned in the show area and away from it. I also feel that the cost of showing and the cost for spectator should definitely come down.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*

it was too expensive and everyone there was a dick head


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: whats your opinion on the show (passat35i)*

Maybe I'm the only one but I had a good time. Was there with some friends in the club showing, some friends not in the club showing, and friends hanging out in our lil 'club lounge' corner. Only downside was coming in due to cost, lady up front wanted to charge $30 for me and my car and $30 for the passenger. She didn't get that the passenger was a normal spectator ticket but eventually after 4 straight cars saying the same thing she finally got it. Good times are what you make from it. Was it the best show? No. But it was a good time like norm. I think the scene as a whole is... I dunno... Aside from some very cool and clean cars, in general there's too many crazy colored wheels, too many stickers, blue tape crew, and wrapped interiors with some crazy pattern that it's gotten out of hand. EVERYONE goes for RSs which is a hot wheel but not when every car at a show is rocking a set. I think I had a better time looking at the air cooled cars than the water cooled cars. 
My personal favorite cars of the show was either the stanced A8 on staggered 20s by the stage or 2 different aircooled cars.


----------



## vrsexkitn (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joefrompa)*

Awe, that's cute


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*

I understand it gets costly to run a show.. paying for tropies, DJ,etc, etc.. however I think the spectator charge was a bit much. 
I had a good time regardless. Getting to see cars that arent on vortex is always a plus as well...
lookin forward to waterfest and H20. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (joefrompa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joefrompa* »_the kid at the front gate was an idiot
"i want to show"
"do you want to be judged broskie"
"no"
"oh its only 25 then bro"
"i get to park on the show field next to the show cars?"
"sure do bro"

exhibition is not the ****ing show field.

Alright. And your point is? He just wanted to park next to the show.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GreenEggsAndHamDanIam)*

Ok maybe it wasnt as bad as I thought. Went to Honda Day yesterday at ATCO. Talk about f'n chaos. Cars were parked in different directions, hardly any good looking clean cars, and some were even mixed in with the drag cars. Basically what you see in the streets is what you got. The people...forget about it. More ignorant fuks then you can imagine. Not to mention the place was sold out. You could barely even walk. I would pay the 20. to get into SNG anyday over paying it for yesterday. I didnt enjoy it one bit and it want b/c it was hondas.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SHaVedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHaVedGTi* »_Ok maybe it wasnt as bad as I thought. Went to Honda Day yesterday at ATCO. Talk about f'n chaos. Cars were parked in different directions, hardly any good looking clean cars, and some were even mixed in with the drag cars. Basically what you see in the streets is what you got. The people...forget about it. More ignorant fuks then you can imagine. Not to mention the place was sold out. You could barely even walk. I would pay the 20. to get into SNG anyday over paying it for yesterday. I didnt enjoy it one bit and it want b/c it was hondas.

and i bet the music was louder...


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroDub09)*

Every other car had something different playing


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

last year it was pretty good, i enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive been going for at least 10 years , i enjoy this show... its the first one of the season, the vendor area has some nice little bits for older cars, cooler weather makes for some impressive passes on the 1/4 mile, and the weather is usually pretty decent for a day out.

Could the gate be less $$$ money- sure
could the cars use a little more variety- sure
could the music be a little quieter- sure.... 

but honestly its a car show and all of this comes w/ the territory... if you want free then go to a local gtg... if you want variety go to the international auto show or dare to do something different ... you want quiet music put on headphone... otherwise go out and enjoy yourselves


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

I love it, I go to both shows (fall and spring) have no complaints, love to buy my mk2 parts.. Not as packed as waterfest.. Good season starter and season ender.. I love vws, can't complain ...


----------



## dunebuggy888 (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys are nuts the this is the best show around but im also into aircooled so i dont like waterfest


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

nothing else to do on sundays and i get to hangout with friends i dont see often along with seeing vw's , i like the show but it is a little on the expensive side haha


----------



## silverbullet (Feb 23, 1999)

i had a serious problem with the price. not because it was too expensive for myself, but because the official website had different prices. i brought my son and his friend who are 13 and 14. it should not be that expensive for spectators (especially ones who can't even drive). 

April 15, 2012
Raceway Park, Englishtown, NJ
Raceway Park Inc.
(732)-446-7800 - Show Info
230 Pension Rd., Englishtown, NJ. 07726
See Event Website for Area Accommodations
Car Show = 80 Classes Best of Awards = 9
All Drag Racing is 1/4 Mile - 4 Racing Classes
Swap Meet - New Parts Vendors 
Car Show Surface is Macadam
1st - 2nd - 3rd Place Plaques in each Class
Car Show (Driver & Vehicle Only) - $25.00
Adults - $15.00, Juniors (6 to 11) - $5.00
Children under age 5 - Free
Trophy Race - $25 / Money Race - $40
Street Modified - $40 / Outlaw Quick 8 - $40
Burnout Contest - $25
Cars For Sale - $30.00 (Driver & Vehicle Only)


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

^thats a big reason why I stayed home !


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Joel Goodson said:


> Would be nice to have the cars judged by people who know what they are looking at as well. I dont even know how many times I got the "wtf are you talking about" face from my judge. He was pretty clueless.
> I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.





otto bahn said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure this would hold some weight IF German Squad still had anything what so ever to do with this show.. But, considering they have been officially finished with it since spring show n go last year. 

There is a new club doing the show, and they are trying their best to bring it back. People dont realize how much work go into running a show of that size until they have something to do with the show.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

ramon. said:


> I'm sure this would hold some weight IF German Squad still had anything what so ever to do with this show.. But, considering they have been officially finished with it since spring show n go last year.
> 
> There is a new club doing the show, and they are trying their best to bring it back. People dont realize how much work go into running a show of that size until they have something to do with the show.


x2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J BYRD (Jul 24, 2010)

i read online somewhere that admission was 15 but when i got to the gate and the guy said 20 i was like wtf....and it sucked like usual...


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

otto bahn said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_I honestly think the problem with the show is German Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 especially this! "In walking around this show I overheard constant foul mouthed people yelling at each other, I saw people smoking weed, obnoxious music blaring from cars all day, as well as the dj booth, public drinking & intoxication, a fight, and other crap..... 

this is supposed to be a family environment 

This show needs to be Un-Ghetto-fied if it's ever going to see it's original glory...."


----------



## sunney (May 28, 2012)

i think it was well worth . enjoy it .


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I went didn't really care for that much. I'm glad I didn't bring my nephew that likes cars. Also I found out the VW community doesn't car about having a car built for auto-x and actual racing seemed more about airbags, subs, & tint.


----------



## alenmartin16 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Port and Company*

it is so expensive


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

ramon. said:


> I'm sure this would hold some weight IF German Squad still had anything what so ever to do with this show.. But, considering they have been officially finished with it since spring show n go last year.
> 
> There is a new club doing the show, and they are trying their best to bring it back. People dont realize how much work go into running a show of that size until they have something to do with the show.


:thumbup:
you took the words right out of my mouth...thanks, Ramon!!!!

can't please everyone, and even if we did, *NO ONE LISTENS TO THE PEOPLE WHO WORK THE SHOW*!!!

good example: cars getting classed. if you're showing, before you get to the show area you're given a placard of where to park so you can be judged according to (yes, even i tend to shudder at the fact that there are 50+ classes, but it's the same for Waterfest - this is another story) your model, level of modes, etc. Let's assume you're classed properly at the gate, but there are some cool guys that "yes" the folks classing the cars to death, but then go and park your car somewhere else (most likely with your other cool friends), then you end up not getting judged and get angry that you didn't get judged and blame the show, when in fact *YOU DIDN'T LISTEN*. 

it's a small, local show, yes I agree. but if it wasn't for this, some of the locals (and I mean NY/NJ by locals - more NJ) appreciate that there is such a show, catered to VW's & Audi's, without driving H2Oi miles, we'd have nothing...i'm just sayin'...

if anyone that feels this show isn't handled well, step up and walk up to the club that runs the Watercooled show and offer your assistance? if you help out and work the show, AND you still think it's trash, then by all means continue with the 'Tex mentality of pouring out the haterade...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## warmchn (Jan 9, 2003)

this is why i'm not there.....


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Toooooo many VW classes, no Audi classes, passat CC class, REALLYYYY?!? And no TT class, wtf


----------



## Krylon Monster (Feb 23, 2010)

I am just glad that a venue still cares enough to host an all VW/Audi event TWO times a year! And that the venue is close to home and they offer a place to race, show off if that interests you or a chance to find something you may need for your car or to pick up something small with a VW logo on it.
Can the price be lower? Of course. But honestly...look at the overhead. Raceway Park pays somewhere north of $400k a year just in property tax! For your money, you get a day out in the sun looking at cars, a level of entertainment in the racing and a place to hang out with like minded people for the day. What does a ticket cost to go to a hockey game? Try buying 2 tickets to a football game for the day? Even a minor league game is $14 a person. I really can not see the argument of spending $20 to get into a venue for a day. Here is something to think about...why don't you guys spend an extra $5 more and RACE TROPHY CLASS! See how bad ass your parking lot champ is and you can park it right next to the show field when you do not want to race. Has anyone tried that lately?
Of course with a large open area you will have drunk morons (happens during any sporting event and not every single one can be escorted out) and people that give you a bad impression of the hobby. But you passed by what, 5000 different people today and the 3 morons with a joint are what will push you away?
In case you have not noticed, the VW hobby is a VERY SMALL NICHE market. There are only so many cars, fans and events to go around. With out the support of each other wether it be air-cooled, water cooled, show, race, swap....there will be nowhere to go to share a common bond with friends. It is something that needs your support to stay alive. If 100 people read this and don't show up next time, then the event is smaller and weaker. Now....the people attending THAT show may not show up because it is not as big or people bad mouth it. So next time around, there is even LESS people. And less. And less. Next thing you know, no more events because of the trickle down affect. Can't let that happen.

As far as the same car, same wheels, and 14 red jettas with BBS wheels and an exhaust tip....why dont YOU do something different.?!?!! Make YOUR car stand out. Try something that no one or not many people have done. Make it unique and custom, not just a bolt on special. There is no progression without going outside the box.


----------



## M3Dubbin1226 (May 1, 2005)

Krylon Monster said:


> I am just glad that a venue still cares enough to host an all VW/Audi event TWO times a year! And that the venue is close to home and they offer a place to race, show off if that interests you or a chance to find something you may need for your car or to pick up something small with a VW logo on it.
> Can the price be lower? Of course. But honestly...look at the overhead. Raceway Park pays somewhere north of $400k a year just in property tax! For your money, you get a day out in the sun looking at cars, a level of entertainment in the racing and a place to hang out with like minded people for the day. What does a ticket cost to go to a hockey game? Try buying 2 tickets to a football game for the day? Even a minor league game is $14 a person. I really can not see the argument of spending $20 to get into a venue for a day. Here is something to think about...why don't you guys spend an extra $5 more and RACE TROPHY CLASS! See how bad ass your parking lot champ is and you can park it right next to the show field when you do not want to race. Has anyone tried that lately?
> Of course with a large open area you will have drunk morons (happens during any sporting event and not every single one can be escorted out) and people that give you a bad impression of the hobby. But you passed by what, 5000 different people today and the 3 morons with a joint are what will push you away?
> In case you have not noticed, the VW hobby is a VERY SMALL NICHE market. There are only so many cars, fans and events to go around. With out the support of each other wether it be air-cooled, water cooled, show, race, swap....there will be nowhere to go to share a common bond with friends. It is something that needs your support to stay alive. If 100 people read this and don't show up next time, then the event is smaller and weaker. Now....the people attending THAT show may not show up because it is not as big or people bad mouth it. So next time around, there is even LESS people. And less. And less. Next thing you know, no more events because of the trickle down affect. Can't let that happen.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Me and a few friends went yesterday :thumbup: it was a good time my gf showed her car and won 3rd.
We just decided to show for another 15$. The only thing I could say is we were pretty far away and could still barely hear talking to people. Music was a bit much not gunna lie.


----------



## schizzy (Oct 8, 2009)

Good show but gotta agree with dmitry88 We really need 30 beetle classes and a different class for jetta and gti's? Than only 2 audi classes. Not fair if a early audi Tt has to go against a r8.

Also judges should take points off for air ride. Not hard to drive at almost stock ride height. Drive at your show height that's a real challenge


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

had a good time , i almost had a heart attack when i was told at the gate how much it was to show, with those prices i dont think im ever showing again lol literally myself and a couple others from ny were the last ones to leave hahah


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

its was OK, the price went up for sure but why? paying the same amount of money as for waterfest... for something 1/4 the size. should of went to philly


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Albertkvw said:


> its was OK, the price went up for sure but why? paying the same amount of money as for waterfest... for something 1/4 the size. should of went to philly


From what I read around noon the cops starting clearing everybody out due to nobody getting a permit:screwy:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Krylon Monster said:


> I am just glad that a venue still cares enough to host an all VW/Audi event TWO times a year! And that the venue is close to home and they offer a place to race, show off if that interests you or a chance to find something you may need for your car or to pick up something small with a VW logo on it.
> Can the price be lower? Of course. But honestly...look at the overhead. Raceway Park pays somewhere north of $400k a year just in property tax! For your money, you get a day out in the sun looking at cars, a level of entertainment in the racing and a place to hang out with like minded people for the day. What does a ticket cost to go to a hockey game? Try buying 2 tickets to a football game for the day? Even a minor league game is $14 a person. I really can not see the argument of spending $20 to get into a venue for a day. Here is something to think about...why don't you guys spend an extra $5 more and RACE TROPHY CLASS! See how bad ass your parking lot champ is and you can park it right next to the show field when you do not want to race. Has anyone tried that lately?
> Of course with a large open area you will have drunk morons (happens during any sporting event and not every single one can be escorted out) and people that give you a bad impression of the hobby. But you passed by what, 5000 different people today and the 3 morons with a joint are what will push you away?
> In case you have not noticed, the VW hobby is a VERY SMALL NICHE market. There are only so many cars, fans and events to go around. With out the support of each other wether it be air-cooled, water cooled, show, race, swap....there will be nowhere to go to share a common bond with friends. It is something that needs your support to stay alive. If 100 people read this and don't show up next time, then the event is smaller and weaker. Now....the people attending THAT show may not show up because it is not as big or people bad mouth it. So next time around, there is even LESS people. And less. And less. Next thing you know, no more events because of the trickle down affect. Can't let that happen.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

dmitry88 said:


> toooooo many vw classes, no audi classes, passat cc class, reallyyyy?!? And no tt class, wtf


*fyi there are audi classes an there is a class for cc look on the back of the flyer*


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


bomber vw said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Albertkvw said:


> its was OK, the price went up for sure but why? paying the same amount of money as for waterfest... for something 1/4 the size. should of went to philly


they got kicked out fdr then went to ikea, then ikea got busted in no time then they went to KOP mall, KOP mall was 30 minutes away, to much driving just to get kicked out of places, would of spent more on gas in my car then id paid for show n go haha


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Spoolin your a genius and by genius I mean dumb


----------



## stewie griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

i thought it was iffy. the only thing that pissed me off was someone stealing my vr6 lip. roughly around 1030-12


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ericc. said:


> had a good time , i almost had a heart attack when i was told at the gate how much it was to show, with those prices i dont think im ever showing again lol literally myself and a couple others from ny were the last ones to leave hahah


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

dmitry88 said:


> Spoolin your a genius and by genius I mean dumb


 AN WHY IS THAT


----------

